# Dogo Argentino. Anyone familiar with the breed?



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

My friend who plays in the band with me at church is from Buenos Aires. He has a friend who breeds Dogos. Supposedly the guy is allowed to deliver dogs internationally and will be coming here to visit Tito soon. I have to check it out and make sure everything is legit with him....but is anyone here familiar with the breed? They are stunning dogs, but if they are not good with kids and other dogs there's no way I can have one. I will be researching, but also wanted to see if anyone here has any first hand knowledge of the breed.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i have seen a few put here in CA. i dont know much about the breed, but one iseen was really goo with people and small children. im not sure about DA tho. 

the other one was VERY territorial and agressive, but i think that was becuase of a bad upbringing, and a weak owner. 

all i know is those dogs have alot of energy like APBTs. they are bigger so the require more space... idont kno if they are good city dogs, i had seen both of these in the more "country/field" type area of CA


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i looked em up on puppyfind.com and it said they are good with children. idk lol good luck


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Just do your research. Like with any breed. I think they are GREAT looking dogs.
This is the Dogo Club's website. Lots of information there
DACA Main


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

I have only seen a few but they are such a powerful and beautiful breed I hope you can get it and it all works out for you


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I live in south Fl and have a fenced acre of land that I live on. So he would have space to run and play. If everything plays out legit, I'll be able to get him for much cheaper than I would a breedser from the states, however I don't want a cheap dog from a crappy breeder. He says he has a converted horse ranch and uses the stables which are climate controled, and that he really babies all the dogs. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

just be careful... From what I understand Dogos are a fighting breed too... If you have two animals who's original purpose was to be bred for fighting, there's no promise that they will get along forever.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually Dogo's were selectivly bred for hog and puma hunting, they work well in a pack.
There's been a few tryed in the pit, but they did'nt workout so well!
Awesome hogdogs tho!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually is WAS bred for fighting origionally as well as boar hunting. 
Here's the history.

Dogo argentino (Argentine dogo, Argentinian mastiff, Argentine dog)


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's a differant history
Molosserworld's Dogo Argentino Page
Im sure there both right, But Dogo's arent used for fighting anymore ! prettymuch Just a hunter/gaurddog nowdays.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

From what I was told by my friend they were, as Pimp said, originally bred for hunting Puma and large game. He says they're a hunting/game breed. I'm sure they've been used to fight...but from what I can tell, and have been told, they weren't bred for such purposes.

Tons of hog hunters down here Pimp(I can't do it...love my dogs too much)...I would be worried about someone stealing him for those purposes.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

what's the difference between you hunting hogs and your dogs? Dangerous for everyone. I got some hearsay too... Dogos have indestructable necks! Just thought I'd say that. The breed history is very interesting I believe it was crossed with many different breeds to make the national dog of Argentina a very respectable hound IMO.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive sen some vids of working stock dogos... very impresive


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got a gun and don't have to jump on him inches from 3 and 4 inch cutters. I've seen too many good dogs lost. I'm not saying I'm against others doing it, I just don't want to chance losing my dog over a hog that I can shoot. I know the dogs love it, but they would probably love the chance to get thrown in with a lion too......


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ptw said:


> My friend who plays in the band with me at church is from Buenos Aires. He has a friend who breeds Dogos. Supposedly the guy is allowed to deliver dogs internationally and will be coming here to visit Tito soon. I have to check it out and make sure everything is legit with him....but is anyone here familiar with the breed? They are stunning dogs, but if they are not good with kids *and other dogs there's no way I can have one.* I will be researching, but also wanted to see if anyone here has any first hand knowledge of the breed.


I'm kind of confused by this, im gussing you have a APBT since you are on gopitbull.... iw ould also think that you would be used to dealing with breed that can and usually displays DA


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yah they would! I think I would too. Something about me and the dogs hunting as a pack. I'm fir sure gonna train catch dogs it appeals to my primal needs. LOL I've seen my dogs blood work the ranch and you would be suprised how crafty some pups are at stating out of danger. Any day though could be the last snakes, hogs, terrain. Life is scary.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Yah they would! I think I would too. Something about me and the dogs hunting as a pack. I'm fir sure gonna train catch dogs it appeals to my primal needs. LOL I've seen my dogs blood work the ranch and you would be suprised how crafty some pups are at stating out of danger. Any day though could be the last snakes, hogs, terrain. Life is scary.


You ever done it before Dan? The first time you have to stick your thumb in a hole in a dogs neck to try to keep it from dying while rushing into town praying you and the vet get there on time..you will never forget it. I have friends who love their dogs but are willing to risk it...I'm not. I'll leg a hog while one of my friends dogs has it by the ear...but I won't take my dogs out there.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

wheezie said:


> I'm kind of confused by this, im gussing you have a APBT since you are on gopitbull.... iw ould also think that you would be used to dealing with breed that can and usually displays DA


Yes I own APBT's, however compared to some dogs the DA experienced with a well trained APBT is near nothing, and much more manageable. For an example, my buddy has two great APBT's. He bought a great dane, and him training two APBT's did not begin to prepare him for what he was going to go through with the Dane.

That's why I was asking if anyone had any firsthand knowledge of the Dogos. Being as their level of agression could possibly be much more or less than an APBT.

I hope that cleared up any confusion.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would not hike without a gun lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol me and a buddy of mine weree having a very similar conversation, he cant carry a firearm and he wants to go to yellowstone park, i told him there is no way in hell that i would go unless i have a pistol


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

One times I was at work and i saw a lady walking a dogo, I wasnt sure at first if it was a dogo so i asked her. It was one and it was a very nice dog. She was surprise that i ven got it right, thats the only one i have ever seen. real good looking dog .


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Does someone on the site have one of these dogs.....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would think if your not doign any thing serous with the dog and all you want is a pet you should get a show bred one... less drive and much easier to manage


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i would think if your not doign any thing serous with the dog and all you want is a pet you should get a show bred one... less drive and much easier to manage


What do you mean wheezie? A show bred Dogo?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dogos are cool dogs. Our Dogo (almost 10 years old now) was never as hot as our APBTs. Some same-sex aggression, but largely just a mellow dog. Lots of exercise is needed, and they're fairly clingy in the house. Not to mention HUGE if you're used to living with the standard 40-50 lb APBT.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

There's a guy on here who has a few and boar hunts with them..can't remember his name now, dunno if he is even still active...


----------



## aussie pitbull (Feb 16, 2008)

try Dog Breed Info Center®, DBI has dogo's and many many more breeds


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I believe Indica is referring to Sampson's Dad.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I believe Indica is referring to Sampson's Dad.


Thats who I was thinking of last night, Thanks Bahamutt!!! Now where is he when we need him?


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

I looked in to the Dogos last year and that is a fantastic breed. Make sure you are a strong owner that devotes a lot of active time to their pets though.

I called a lot of people and talked to people that are familiar with the breed and the thing that I was told over and over again is that the bloodstock is young in the states since it’s mostly for the show ring (bred to be pretty). So going out of the country to acquire one is a great idea.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

A good friend of mine bought a dogo as the family dog. He was totally unprepared for their power and energy. He ruined a beautiful dog by not exercising the dog regularly enough. He ended up rehoming it but it had some issues


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Thats who I was thinking of last night, Thanks Bahamutt!!! Now where is he when we need him?


Thats who I thought of also when I seen this question......
As far as I know they are a great breed but need lots of exercise.
Plus they are suppose to be good with kids..so that is a plus.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

the dogos do have a now extinct fighting dog for an ancestor,they also have great dane and bull terrier blood in the mix.the family that originated the breeding program wanted a dog that could hunt in packs,so too much dog aggression is not a good thing


----------



## srt (Feb 27, 2009)

*dogo*

I have a dogo and when I say this thread I wanted to reply so u can understand a little about the breed. I have had a few pits, boxer, and a doby in my time. Nothing is as great as my dogo. He is 130lbs and all muscle. Yes he is very loving to humans but not too well with other male dogs. This is a VERY demanding dog. Meaning..... training and dedication. Sadly enough he got into a fight with an akita and if I hadn't responed so quikly that dog would not have lived. This dog is very powerful and will take advantage of who's the alpha if not brought up right. I got a family dogo as far as points are concerned. A show dog is very expensive, about 2k or more. Never have a male dogo with any other molosser breed. I also have an american bulldog, female, and they get along great. But my dogo was 1 when I got her so he was not aggresive yet. She knows he is boss but still trys his patience. He's good w/the wife but a bit too strong for her to handle. You MUST let them know who is alpha.....YOU. He's also great with kids. I have had no problems accept for this one stranger, who wanted to pet him, and he growled at him. This stranger did look a bit different, had a lot of earings and just looked like trouble. So he backed off. 
A dogo will protect you and your home with no fear. EVERYBODY flips out where ever I take him. If anyone has questions please feel free to ask me. I know this is a pit site but I just wanted to put my comments here.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

ptw said:


> My friend who plays in the band with me at church is from Buenos Aires. He has a friend who breeds Dogos. Supposedly the guy is allowed to deliver dogs internationally and will be coming here to visit Tito soon. I have to check it out and make sure everything is legit with him....but is anyone here familiar with the breed? They are stunning dogs, but if they are not good with kids and other dogs there's no way I can have one. I will be researching, but also wanted to see if anyone here has any first hand knowledge of the breed.


I am no expert, but I saw a show on them, and they said that they were good with kids and that they hunt with other dogos. So, I believe they might be good with dogs.

They are a beautiful breed, and an impressive hog hunter.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

owning a dogo is pretty much like owning a pitbull they were bred for the same purpose but dogos were specifically bred to hunt. they are a big and powerful breed and you cant really know what to expect of them. they can be a lil unpredictable until theyve grown to a certain age. you wont be able to tell how hes going to be as a puppy. personally i am in love with this breed and i have done lots of research on them. and from what ive learnt they have the same personalities as of a pitbull but usually better with other dogs then pitbulls because they were bred to hunt in packs


----------



## Gixxermike (Nov 21, 2008)

I just know that they are used for hunting and guard work. being a rare breed I've never even seen one before.


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

anyone know where i can get one????


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Um.... Kijiji.com, shoot, any bulletin board. Just wait a couple weeks and they'll show up. Seriously, there is someone always claiming they have "show quality" Dogo's without having any titles on their dogs. Really though, you're best off just researching the kennels the same way you would a pit. Fact is that we, on this board, know pits and could prolly guide you in the right direction for a pit...... But Dogo's, good luck. Wish I were in to bear hunting so I could help ya out.


----------



## dogodelsoto (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, I know about the Dogo Argentino as I own two of them. Both of them are wonderful with children!! and I would reccomend them to anyone!:roll:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I wouldn't. I dunno if you've read this thread, but they aren't exactly a beginners dog. I wouldn't recommend any type of game dog to just anyone either.


----------

